# 2nd Gen Diesel Tunes and Upgrades



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

Nope - I think they have issues VIN-locking the tunes. No upgrades, either - I think they may have been working on deletes, but then the EPA put a stop to that.


----------



## 406 (Apr 5, 2019)

I started another thread for the 2019 RPM Act that is currently sitting in congress. I've been monitoring the progress of that bill, and intend to update it, but it hasn't moved past a referral to the Committee on Environment and Public Works. Based on what I've read, it is fairly bipartisan and well supported, so it likely will be passed. The bill would remove the liability from companies that wish to produce racing parts for street vehicles being converted to off-road race cars. The liability would then be placed on individuals who use these off-road parts on-road. This is where the liability was placed for most of the past, and rightfully so, until the EPA took it upon themselves to attack companies for creating a product, instead of continuing to crack down on the individuals who illegally use the products.


----------

